# Hat mounted camera



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

what is the best hat mounted video camera with audio looking at making some fishin vids. need a little help with this stuff. I figured all you photo guys would be the ones to ask. Thanks in advance

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm no camera pro but I have asked guestion's about what you are talking about. From what I was told and seen this is what I just came up with but have not got to try it out yet. I know my Pentax Optio W30 takes very good video and it's light and I'm not saying it's the best by no mean's but it should work. Hope to try it out in Baffin in a couple of months. Good luck.



.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't have a link to share but was told by a buddy his company is getting ready to start handling a new super small high quality video camera that will record up to an hour. Estimated cost will be 250 to 300 which is alot cheaper than other high quality I've looked at for use while mountian biking. Google it and see what ya find. I'll try to remember to post up a link when they get them


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stealth cam makes one but I think its a video camera. About the size of a film canister. Clips on your hat. I think its just in the test market stage but I saw it a Bass Pro


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

This is pretty cool! It would be perfect for making fishing vids.!
http://www.spygadgets.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GLASSES&Category_Code


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/cameras-photography/980e/

Here's sumthin ya might use, Capt. I bought a pair of eye glasses from them this Christmas for my son..They only take still pix..but still pretty cool..about 60 bucks on the glasses...and they hape MP3 player and earplugs included in the glasses as well.. LOL


----------

